# Levi Morgan on Being a Big Guy Shooting a Small Bow + Video



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

We caught up with Levi Morgan a while back to get his thoughts on being a big guy with a long (30.5-inch) draw length shooting a compact bow like the 28-inch Mathews Triax.






If you can't see the embedded video above, here is a direct link - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8Bqie1odJA


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

amazing:darkbeer:


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

do you really think he is going to say he doesn't like the bow?!?!?!?


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

pabuck said:


> do you really think he is going to say he doesn't like the bow?!?!?!?


No but hearing how he adapted to it is interesting.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

He lost all credibility when he said super light.


----------



## moosestopper (Jan 3, 2010)

Big salesman. Matthews flagship bows over last few years are anything but light. I've also heard Mr Morgan does not use any equipment unless he's paid, including his socks. I'm not knocking Matthews bows they make great bows but it's too short for my liking and way too heavy. But if they were cutting me a nice check I'm sure I could find a way to shoot it....


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

Super light on his back is what he said.
So right about shooting it,paid or not.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Yawn ....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2018)

Interesting!!!


----------



## Dallas_M (Oct 7, 2017)

nice


----------



## Sharpt4 (Jul 17, 2018)

nice


----------

